# From P2P ( Phenylactone ) To dry speed Amphetamine



## tom (Sep 21, 2022)

Hello

do you have a step by step explanation of how to become amphetamine using P2p ( Phenylactone )
and second question what is the different off p2p vs p2np
Thanks


----------



## KokosDreams

Maybe those two will help:

http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/bmk-glycidate-cas-5413-05-8.757/  

 Amphetamine from P2P (BMK) (phenyl-2-propanone)

Regarding your other question, I am sure some experts can explain it better but mainly both P2P and P2NP are used in the amphetamine production whereas both require different routes.


----------



## tom

your first link is not for this synthesis


----------



## KokosDreams

tom said:


> your first link is not for this synthesis



tomOh I am sorry, you're right! I misconfused something..it's late.

I hope the 2nd link could help!


----------

